# Couple Costume



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

You have already narrowed it to 3? Which 3, there's like 200 in that link  Though I see it's linked to page 8 -- are you choosing between just those on that particular page?

I wouldn't give a second thought to whatever that person said about it being overdone. Do whatever the heck you want, and if you do it well, people appreciate it... heck... dressing up at all gets appreciated.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jacks Attic said:


> I second that. Forget what your friend says. If you and hubby like the costume then wear it. As far as it being overdone, in all my Halloween party comings and goings I have yet to see a Barbie/Ken couple.


Heh... that's what I was thinking as well... I've never seen the Barbie/Ken couple before.


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Expand on what you've got...*

I don't know if you like cute or scary or funny, but you could just expand on what you already have: Barbie and Ken. If the costumes are 60s style, rough them up a bit like dolls at a yard sale. Dirty up the costumes, use make-up to scruff up your faces and smear Barbie's big blue eyeshadow. Perhaps a blonde wig for you with a pony tail and some bald spots, and a worn-out rubber wig for the hubby. Put big round price stickers on your lapels that say "eBay special: 50 cents," or something like that. 

Just a way you could salvage what you've already invested and still be different.


----------



## bebobua (Sep 23, 2008)

DeadTed said:


> You have already narrowed it to 3? Which 3, there's like 200 in that link  Though I see it's linked to page 8 -- are you choosing between just those on that particular page?
> 
> I wouldn't give a second thought to whatever that person said about it being overdone. Do whatever the heck you want, and if you do it well, people appreciate it... heck... dressing up at all gets appreciated.


Sorry man its my first posting. So am not able to post photo or link. that y.
on photobucket karampaul - Page 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Personally, I'd think I'd rather see the Barbie and Ken one. JMO.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree with everyone else - Barbie & Ken sounds great - don't let them put you off it - maybe she has a malibu barbie costume tucked away she was planning to wear herself?


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the barbie and ken idea too. Never seen it done either! I personally, too, like it better then the other 3 you are looking at.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with everyone else - you go ahead and do your original costume plan! Balls to everyone else!!! She's probably just jealous because she didn't think of it first.. or she doesn't have a willing partner to do the costume with! 

*Valkryie* - I absolutely love your twist on it. I would totally do that


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree, Barbie & Ken sounds fun & I have never seen it. Congrats on your first married Halloween (it's mine too). We came up with a few ideas but didn't find them by searching couples costumes. We came up with things we thought went together, like a saloon girl & old time bartender, Batman & Robin, etc. We finally decided on Mario & Princess from Mario Bros.


----------



## JCosta520 (Sep 28, 2008)

I definitely agree, Barbie and Ken is a very cute idea! I've never seen it myself either


----------



## PoorGoo813 (Sep 28, 2008)

The problem with Ken & Barbie is when applied 2 real people no one can tell what it is....unless U wear big fake boobs and a corset (pulled real tight) & he wears a plastic wig.
I kinda like the shrek costumes.


----------

